# Virtuellen Windows 2008 Server einrichten



## Blabliblubs (29. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe wenig bis keine Ahnung von Servertechnologie, jedoch eine Aufgabe zugeteilt bekommen, die ich heute erfüllen muss (nicht unbedingt will).  Ich arbeite seit längerem an einer PHP/MYSQL basierten klinischen Erfassung Jetzt steht der erste Teil soweit & ich dachte ich kann alles auf eine lokale Platte im Netzwerk des Fachbereiches ablegen. Pustekuchen...

Die haben mir nun einen "virtuellen Server" zur Verfügung gestellt. Einrichten & Betreuen soll ich das selbst. Distribution ist Windows Server 2008. Zugriff wurde mir gesagt, geht über RDP (Remote Desktop Control). Das sind alle Infos, die ich hab:

"der Server steht jetzt bereit...( )
Sie können auf diesen mittels RDP zugreifen. Ihr Fachbereichs Domänenaccount ist
als lokaler Administrator eingetragen.
Servername: Hostname s-xxx-web (nenn jetzt natürlich nicht den richtigen Namen)."


1) Connecten hat soweit funktioniert. Also über Remote kann ich den Server nun steuern. 

2 Aber was nun?
+ Windows Server 2008 ist ja nicht gleich Windows XP/Vista....
--> Kennt jmd 'Basiseinstellungen', die gemacht werden müssen, damit alle PC's im Fachbereichsnetzwerk den Server ansteuern können? Oder klappt alles von vornherein, wenn ich meine PHP Skripte dort ablager (überhaupt wohin ablagern?).
-- > Vor allem wie kann jmd von außen via URL Eingabe auf den Server bzw auf die Index.php zugreifen?

Grundidee: 
XAMP sollte dort mitinstalliert worden sein(Ich finde es aber grade nicht. Wo sollte ich es installieren, einfach auf die dortige Platte rauf?). Da schmeisse ich alles rein (PHP Skripte). Konfigurier noch kurz XAMP damit es ein wenig 'sicherer' ist und dann soll man die PHP Skripte per Browser überall im Netzwerk ansteuern können. 

Kann man das in wenigen nachvollziehbaren Schritten erledigen?

EDIT: Kann ich dort überhaupt PHP nutzen oder muss man ASP verwenden?


----------



## Blabliblubs (29. April 2010)

OK....mitlerweile rausgefunden, dass der Webserverdienst installiert werden muss (IIS) aber geht das nicht auch ohne,auch wenns unlogisch ist? Also nur XAMP da drauf, auch wenn es nur für Testzwecke geeignet ist etc pe pe....

Alles läuft doch......unter XAMP...muss doch möglich sein, dass mit ein paar Handgriffen zu regeln. verdammt...


----------

